# Babies came early this morning!



## brebre (Aug 18, 2012)

Stuart had her babies early this morning, and I wasn't even home to see it! I'd been babysitting overnight and my dad called to let me know. It's okay though, because she had five healthy babies and she's taking great care of them.


----------



## IOVERATS (Aug 25, 2012)

Aww, I know these are really just flesh, blood and bone, but they are still little ratties to me! I wish you the best of luck with mum and babies  I hope that you find them good homes (if this is what you intend to do) and good luck with everything once again , it is a shame you weren't there to witness it, but at least your dad told you as soon as he could  


A wise t-shirt once said 'my rats think your gross too!' directed at all you rat haters out there!


----------



## sugaredkitty (Sep 22, 2012)

So cuuuute! Congrats!


----------



## brebre (Aug 18, 2012)

Thank you! I'm really looking forward to watching them grow up, and being able to socialize them the way their parents never were. I'm considering taking them to my old high school and donating a couple to the biology lab. The teacher who heads it up is really good with animals and they're treated well by the few students allowed in there. They would get tons of attention and love there, and I could visit frequently.


----------



## jd882 (Sep 16, 2012)

Congrats on the little ones! Sending well wishes to you, the babies, and mommy!


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Congrats, wow your lucky you have five. mmm, maybe now you can keep all of them  at lease if you can't find them homes you won't be stuck with 12 new rats.

Oh well, maybe you can give a pair to your biology teacher for His own pets. Sorry somewhat wary about giving them for class pets. you never know what some students might try to do with them for a "prank". he can't control everything that goes on in the science room.

I see milk bands, looks like Stuart, or are you changing her name? is being a good mom.


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

Lucky you! A very small litter!!!


----------



## brebre (Aug 18, 2012)

Thanks! I don't think I can manage to keep all of them, but I was hoping to keep two of the boys. I would be very lucky if my old teacher would take the other three babies; I think you're right… I'd hate for another kid to sneak into the lab and hurt the ratties. 
Also, I think I'll keep Stuart's name, even though I've just been calling her Mama right now.


----------



## YellowSpork (Jul 7, 2012)

Awwww look at them! So cute! Honestly I kind of like the name Stuart for a female, even though it wasn't intentional. xD Five is a pretty manageable number so you lucked out! lol. My friend's mice had a litter of like 12 babies or something, and even that seemed hard to keep up with. 

Good luck with them! ;D


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

Awww you're not gonna keep Stuart or the daddy? 

http://atlanta.craigslist.org/nat/pet/3292790476.html

Just make sure you find a great home. The Atlanta CL can be a great place but it can also be VERY bad! I've rescued and rehomed several rats here and things can be shady if you don't know what key words to listen for.


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

OH! Also, ASK FOR PICTURES! Make sure to get pictures of cages and the environment the ratties will be staying in. You WILL get people that will try to get them as snake food from you, but insist on that rehoming fee unless you completely trust them because that 10 dollars should ward them off as it is more than a snake person would pay for a rat that size.


----------



## unlikelyfather (Sep 11, 2012)

I thought that they meant keeping the babies in addition to the parents?


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

No she wants to keep two male pups I think


----------



## unlikelyfather (Sep 11, 2012)

Korra said:


> No she wants to keep two male pups I think


Yeah... If a rat of mine had a litter, I'd talk about keeping some pups. It wouldn't mean I was getting rid of the parents, though.


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

Yeah I know that is why I posted the ad and asked her


----------



## brebre (Aug 18, 2012)

I haven't quite decided whether I'm rehoming the parents as well. My train of thought there was that I could find them a home with an experienced owner who can care for them better. They're both sweethearts, but they were both feeders and tend to be very standoffish. Kind of like… rabbits that people keep outside in a hutch. I love them to death, but I'm wondering if they'd be happier with someone who has the experience to help them love a person back. 

Also, I was wondering what sort of things, besides snake feeders, I should look out for. I know to insist on a rehoming fee, and to stay away from breeders (I've had a lady ask me for the parents only… huge red flag). But what sort of subtle things should I look out for?


----------



## brebre (Aug 18, 2012)

It does sound sort of fickle of me to rehome the parents and that's not what I intended at all. I love Stuart and Templeton so much; they're my firsts. But I know they're always going to be skiddish and will likely never enjoy my company as much as I enjoy theirs. I just know that I could never part with all the babies, but I can't afford two different cages to upkeep to separate the males and females, nor will my dad allow me to keep more than three. 
At best, I could keep two boys and their daddy. If I had it my way, I'd keep them all, but I can't. I just don't know how to be fair about any of this and it just stinks…


----------



## unlikelyfather (Sep 11, 2012)

brebre said:


> It does sound sort of fickle of me to rehome the parents and that's not what I intended at all. I love Stuart and Templeton so much; they're my firsts. But I know they're always going to be skiddish and will likely never enjoy my company as much as I enjoy theirs. I just know that I could never part with all the babies, but I can't afford two different cages to upkeep to separate the males and females, nor will my dad allow me to keep more than three.
> At best, I could keep two boys and their daddy. If I had it my way, I'd keep them all, but I can't. I just don't know how to be fair about any of this and it just stinks…


Well, you could spend the extra money to spay the mother after her pups are weaned. That way all four of them could live together in one cage.


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

Actually it is not true that they may never enjoy your company. Some of my rats were TERRIFIED when I first got them, but trust training has made their little faces light up when I come in the room. Tell you what...how would you like to try to meet up some where some time and discuss all of this stuff. I can also try to help you find homes and help you with what you need. I live not too too far from Gainesville and actually just found a home for two young feeder rescues with some in Gainesville. Send me a PM if you want.


----------



## CapnKennedy (Sep 30, 2012)

Regardless of what you decide to do with everyone, good luck with the babies and mommy :3


----------



## YellowSpork (Jul 7, 2012)

You could also neuter the daddy and have him live with the mom and a female pup.  When I got my first two rats, they were feeders, and they were horrified of me. Now they're GREAT rats! So just cause they're slightly standoffish now doesn't mean they won't warm up to you completely given time.  Mine did and I love them. <3 lol


----------

